# looking for GSD to buy and ship



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello


i'm looking for buy GSD and i need to ship it to UAE i have try to search everywhere and i find this site i hope someone can help me

thankyou:blush:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lots of breeders ship their puppies. Find a breeder that breeds the type of GSD you want. If they approve you for ownership you can purchase the puppy and have it shipped to you.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello

Im new here and i need to know how to find the breeder and what is need to be approve to have GSD thankyou


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Search this site and Google for breeders breeding the type of GSD you want (showlines or working lines and then the specific type of GSD within those lines)

A good breeder will want to get to know you and your goals for the dog so that they can match you with the best fit from their litter of puppies. After getting to know you and your goals a breeder may not feel their dogs are well suited for you and will not sell a puppy to you.

Once you know a little bit more about what you want, you can post a breeder you are thinking about buying from on here and ask if anyone is familiar with that breeder and the type of dogs they produce.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

H2k said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> i'm looking for buy GSD and i need to ship it to UAE i have try to search everywhere and i find this site i hope someone can help me
> ...


You need to make sure you know what a 'responsible' breeder is so what to look for http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

This site has tons of GSD's listed and if you read the above postings, you'll know better what you are looking at/for.

German shepherd dog


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello

is this is the real price of the GSD



> Hello Al Ali,
> Thank you for your email. Are you looking for a male or female? We
> have private litters that I can offer you for export quality (the best). The
> puppy price is $4,500.00 plus shipping. Please contact PetsCargo.com for
> ...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

No, that is NOWHERE near the price for a German Shepherd Puppy. 

If you want I can lead you into the right direction of German Breeders in GERMANY that will sell you a puppy for 800-1000 Euros.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would develop a relationship with the breeder before thinking of giving them any $$...that price is high, especially if shipping costs are not included. Most showlines go for $2000 and higher.
Working lines are anywhere from $1000-2000. 
Do your research, read the link that was posted about responsible breeders, so many want your $ and will not send you a pup, but take your $$ or send you a pup that is NOT worth what you've paid.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

H2k said:


> Hello
> 
> is this is the real price of the GSD


Wowza thats a little much for a dog.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Hopefully i will find the good breeder i'm looking GSD same in this photo


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Will this GSD be a pet or will you be doing some type of work with it?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

The photo you posted is from a calendar made by German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies, Czech German Shepherd Puppies
Those are not his dogs but he could tell you whose kennel they came from. Go to his site his name is Chuck


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes those are not my pups, but a members from a forum of mine and I would be happy to ask them which breeder they got their pup from. I breed working line GSD which don't look like these in the picture that you took from my advertisement on my GSD calendars for sale.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Still searching to find good breeder


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you looking for a show line or working line pup?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's my understanding that dogs as pets are very unusual over there. What did you want to do with this dog and what are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

I need them for playing with kid and fun I have a very good house for dog I build around 10 kennel for dog and cat I will take some photo to post them later


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry to say you're going to have to work very hard to convince a breeder you're not a scammer. 

Breeders of all types of animals seem to receive scams daily that start with "Hello, I'm in the UAE/Peru/China/Some other place really far away that Americans are usually unfamiliar with." 

Have you considered importing a dog from Germany? Seems it would be a much shorter trip. I even hear there are some good GSD breeding programs in India.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Why and what is the reson for the scammer to contact breeder if they are not planning to buy GSD is there a reson for this ?

i was in thailand last week and i buy GSD for the low price i send them by cargo when they come here to our home they died already this is why i'm trying to search for the orignal one.. and i will be finding soon..

Thankyou


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

The puppy died? What happened? We have a member here that lives in Cambodia ( I think), maybe they can help?


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Im not sure why they died i think the wather change or some vuris ..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

H2k said:


> Why and what is the reson for the scammer to contact breeder if they are not planning to buy GSD is there a reson for this ?


The scammer sends the funds to the seller in the form of a cashier's check or money order, but an amount larger than the price requested. The scammer (buyer) then contacts the seller and says, "I'm sorry I made an error in the amount I sent you, will you please refund the difference." The seller, being a person of integrity, does so. Then later they find out that the original cashier's check or money order was a fake and so they're out the "refund" they sent to the buyer. Nobody ever materializes to pick up the puppy/foal/guitar/car/whatever else. The person claims to be in a foreign country because if they were here, the seller would tell them to just come get the item being sold and bring the money. 

The scammer doesn't care what the item is, they only want to get that "refund" check. 

Every single time I list an item for sale I get 2 or 3 emails like this from someone claiming to be in a foreign country and it's always the same scam. So it's gotten to where people claiming to be from foreign countries just go directly to my garbage.

Not saying you're a scammer, just saying that's what you're up against.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Thankyou for the info ... well if i find the breeder and the dog i like i will be sending the money by western union with the trust after asking about the breeder ...


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

H2k said:


> I need them for playing with kid and fun I have a very good house for dog I build around 10 kennel for dog and cat I will take some photo to post them later


Dogs are not toys. GSDs take a lot of time. They need a lot of training, exercise(physical and mental).

Are you intending on breeding? Why do you need 10 kennels for a pet dog and cat?


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

i'm cat breeding and i have more then 50 cat in my house and i use to be dog lover but for some reson i stop it for so long more then 10 years and know i'm reterning back ..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you familiar with the Pedigree Database?
There are many breeders listed on there...
General Topic Messageboard - page 1 - German shepherd dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You'd probably be better off flying to Germany (or somewhere in Europe), purchasing a dog, and flying it back. I have not flown in other countries in almost 10 years but here we can often put a cat or puppy in a small crate under the seat in the cabin of the plane without having to pay to "ship" the dog. Because of your location you may have trouble finding a breeder that will do business with you and ship a dog to you, and most likely the ones that will might be ripping you off (like the $4500 + shipping you quoted). Could you go to Europe and get a dog?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You need to make sure you know what a 'responsible' breeder is so what to look for http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
> 
> This site has tons of GSD's listed and if you read the above postings, you'll know better what you are looking at/for.
> 
> German shepherd dog


Please stop asking such general questions and instead get educated. I posted TWO excellent sites above and all you need to do is click on them. Others in this thread have TRIED to also direct you to them.

CLICK on the blue links above and READ them. You'll then be able to much better find a breeder that fits.


----------

